
Covid-19: A Cocktail of HIV, Malarial and Swine Flu Medicines Cures 3 in India - webmobdev
&gt; ... “The team of doctors under the leadership of Dr Sudhir Bhandari, Principal of SMS Medical College held consultations with the ICMR and tried a combination medicines given for malaria, swine flu (Tamiflu) along with drugs for HIV and it worked well. All three persons including the Italians were cured this way,” said Rohit Kumar Singh, additional chief secretary, health of Rajasthan government.<p>Source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nationalheraldindia.com&#x2F;india&#x2F;three-coronavirus-afflicted-patients-recover-due-to-innovative-treatment-by-doctors-at-jaipur-govt-hospital<p>&gt; ... “After much thought, we decided to work on the antiretroviral therapy after getting approval from the Indian Council of Medical Research in Delhi. Within five-six days using the combination of medicines, we first cured the Italian tourist, who is 69 and then his wife who is 70. The magic medicine worked in the third case when we cured the eighty-five-year-old person of Jaipur who had contracted the disease in Dubai” said Dr Sudhir Bhandari.<p>&gt; “But to begin with, the patients were given medicines that are given to the swine flu patients and thereafter drugs given to HIV patients were given. Luckily the cocktail worked wonders and the doctors saw sudden improvement in the health of the patients.” Said Rohit K Singh.<p>&gt; The three persons who tested positive were administered a combination of 200mg Lopinavir and 50 mg of Ritonavir twice a day besides Oseltamivir and Chloroquine that are given to the swine flu and malaria patients.<p>&gt; However, the doctors at the SMS Hospital warned that this was only an emergency treatment and the HIV medicines were used only as an emergency measure that could help in regaining normalcy.<p>Source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nationalheraldindia.com&#x2F;india&#x2F;covid-19-magic-medicine-of-jaipurs-hospital-cures-3-patients-draws-attention-in-medical-world
======
webmobdev
Note that a study in the New England Journal of Medicine on Wednesday stated
that the treatment (with only the antiretrovirals, I presume) is not effective

Source:
[https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2001282](https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2001282)

A drug company whose medicine was used in the trial, and was deemed
ineffective, contests that the medication was used too late.

Source: AbbVie's HIV drug Kaletra stumbles in COVID-19 trial, but one analyst
begs to differ - [https://www.fiercepharma.com/pharma-asia/does-abbvie-s-
hiv-d...](https://www.fiercepharma.com/pharma-asia/does-abbvie-s-hiv-drug-
kaletra-also-works-covid-19-maybe-not-nejm-study-finds)

------
kjs3
If you're only source is
"[https://www.nationalheraldindia.com"](https://www.nationalheraldindia.com"),
then it isn't credible and you might as well be posting links from Alex Jones.
If it's really effective, quote something from, say the Indian National Centre
for Disease Control (NCDC). Quit promulgating fake hope.

~~~
webmobdev
And the Hindutva right-wing shows up - did you go out and dance and clap your
hands like a _hijra_ on Sunday like your master commanded you on TV, so that
all the banging and clanging produces the "sonic waves" that you were told
would kill the virus and stop the epidemic? /s

Source: [https://www.indiatoday.in/fact-check/story/fact-check-no-
cla...](https://www.indiatoday.in/fact-check/story/fact-check-no-clapping-
together-at-5-pm-during-janta-curfew-will-not-kill-
coronavirus-1658438-2020-03-22)

~~~
kjs3
WTF are you blathering on about. Pointing out that some random news outlet
isn't a valid source of medical info and maybe sticking to actual medical
sites isn't "right-wing", or anything else. Since I'm not Indian, not right-
wing and don't have a clue what a _hijra_ is your apparent attempt at an
"insult" falls resoundingly flat. Pretty sad your own clearly deeply held
biases (whatever they are) prevent you from objective understanding.

~~~
webmobdev
Yeah, that's why you don't read newspapers at all and gather all your
scientific news by perusing scientific papers directly. /s Educated right-wing
Hindutva activists like you are the bane of India.

